
Show HN: Dockerized Gource Visualizations - doomspork
https://github.com/jamesbrink/Envisaged
======
doomspork
Visualizations for some existing projects:

[https://github.com/alpinelinux](https://github.com/alpinelinux) \-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WvNjtnCcPs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WvNjtnCcPs)

[https://github.com/elixirschool/elixirschool](https://github.com/elixirschool/elixirschool)
\- [https://youtu.be/twpR-opLrZU](https://youtu.be/twpR-opLrZU)

[https://github.com/docker](https://github.com/docker) \-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdZixlvnCx0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdZixlvnCx0)

------
jamesbrink
Just ran this through the container on AWS This is the Elixir Lang repo.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl5uuvDK3ao](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl5uuvDK3ao)

